# Miracle Of Love



## gitika_kaur (May 8, 2008)

waheguru ji ka khalsa waheguru ji ki fateh

SHABAD HAZAREY
MAJH MOHALA 5
CHOPDEY GHAR - I 

Mera Man Lochey Gur Darshan Tai
Bilap Karey Chatrik Ki Niaai
Trikha Na Utrey Shant Na Aawey
Bin Darshan Sant Piarey Jio [1]
Hon Gholi Jio Ghol Ghumaai
Gur Darshan Sant Piaarey Jio [1] Rahao
Tera Mukh Sohawa Jio Sehaj Dhun Bani,
Chir Hoa Dekhey Sarang Pani,
Dhan Su Des Jahan Toon Wasya
Merey Sajan Meet Murarey Jio [2]
Hon Gholi Hon Ghol Ghumai
Gur Sajan Meet Murarey Jio [1] Rahao
Ek Ghari Na Miltey Taan Kaljug Hota
Hun Kad Miliye Priey Tudh Bhagwanta
Muhey Raen Na Bihawey Need Na Aawey
Bin Dekhey Gur Darbarey Jio [3]
Hon Gholi Jio Ghol Ghomai
Tis Sachey Gur Darbarey Jio [1] Rahao
Bhagh Hoaa Gur Sant Milayia,
Prabh Abnasi Ghar Mehan Payia,
Sev Kari pal Chasa Na Vichhra
Jan Nanak Das Tumarey Jio [4]
Hon Gholi Jio Ghol Ghomai
Jan Nanak Das Tumarey Jio, Rahao [1] [8]


Translated it means : 


“My heart yearns for a sight of the Guru 

And it wails like a chatrik 

My thirst remains unquenched and I find no peace 

without a glimpse of my Beloved Satguru 

I am ever a sacrifice unto a blessed vision of my beloved Satguru 

Blissful is Thy face and Wisdom-Divine flows from your Holy Lips 

For Long I have not seen you, my Lord 

Blessed is the land where you reside 

My true Benefactor, Friend and Beloved Lord 

I am always a sacrifice unto my God Guru, True Benefactor and Redeemer Lord 

A moment’s separation from you means the torment of the whole Kaliyug for me. 

When shall I behold you, my Beloved Lord? 

Sleep has deserted me and I cannot Survive the night 

without beholding the splendour of my Beloved Satguru. 

How Blessed I am that I have attained union with my beloved Satguru 

and have found the Lord Almighty (Immortal God) in my own house. 

May I serve you for ever and be not separated from you for a moment.

I am your humble slave, O my beloved Lord and my revered Master. 

May I remain a sacrifice unto Thee in perpetuity;

I am a humble slave of Yours for ever.



Guru Arjan Dev Ji when separated from Guru Ram Das Ji finds it most miserable to live even for a moment without His most beloved Father-Guru. He pathetically communicates the agonising pangs of His death-like separation, to His Beloved Satguru in these most famous out-pourings of love. 

These are the most penetrating Divine outpourings of True Love and of True Devotional Faith. 

Pangs of separation, pathetic condition of a true Lover without the Beloved and consequently a True Prayer arising from such a Love-Smitten Soul, dazzlingly radiate from these holy hymns. A true, sincere, unadulterated prayer arose from the depths of the heart of a bereaved Lover for re-union with the Beloved Satguru. 

Love begets Love. Guru Arjan sends the first three hymns in the form of letters drenched in Love, unable to bear separation from his Beloved Satguru-Guru Ram Das Ji. 

thanks and regards
gitika kaur khalsa


----------



## spnadmin (May 8, 2008)

gitka-kaur ji

It is deeply moving, isn't it. Guru Arjan Dev couples his love for the Satguru with his love for his own father. His love for Guru Ram Das is the metaphor for love for the One, and one love is the way he expresses his love for the One. And from this immeasurably beautiful poetry erupts, teaching us how to love.


----------



## Astroboy (May 9, 2008)

When we are in harmony and in bliss, time vanishes or passes very fast. Time flies. But once the baby bottle is removed from its mouth, the baby cries and desires to continue suckling the blissful amrit. 

Pangs of separation land us in a 'prison' where time indeed does not move. Days seem like months. Guru Nanak wrote :

ਸੰਜੋਗੁ ਵਿਜੋਗੁ ਦੁਇ ਕਾਰ ਚਲਾਵਹਿ ਲੇਖੇ ਆਵਹਿ  ਭਾਗ ॥
संजोगु विजोगु दुइ कार चलावहि लेखे आवहि  भाग ॥
Sanjog vijog ḏu*ė kār cẖalāveh lėkẖė  āvahi bẖāg.
Union with Him, and separation from Him, come by His Will. We come to  receive what is written in our destiny.
*Guru  Nanak Dev*   -  [SIZE=-1]view  Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]


----------



## Archived_Member5 (Mar 5, 2009)

*ਅਜੈ ਹਰੀ ॥ ਅਭੈ ਹਰੀ ॥ ਅਭੇਦ ਹਰੀ ॥ ਅਛੇਦ ਹਰੀ ॥੯॥੫੯॥* 
Ajai Haroo|| Abhai Haroo|| Abhed Haroo|| Achhed Haroo||9||59||
The Lord is Unconquerable. The Lord is Fearless. The Lord’s secrets cannot be known. The Lord is Unassailable. 9.59.

*ਅਖੰਡ ਹਰੀ ॥ ਅਭੰਵ ਹਰੀ ॥ ਅਡੰਡ ਹਰੀ ॥ ਪ੍ਰਚੰਡ ਹਰੀ ॥੧੧॥੬੦॥* 
Akhan? Haroo|| Abhan? Haroo|| A?an? Haroo|| Prachan? Haroo||10||60||
The Lord is Indivisible. The Lord cannot be slandered. The Lord cannot be punished. The Lord is Supremenly Glorious.10.60.

*ਅਤੇਵ ਹੂਰੀ ॥ ਅਬੇਵ ਹਰੀ ॥ ਅਜੇਵ ਹਰੀ ॥ ਅਛੇਵ ਹਰੀ ॥੧੧॥੬੧॥* 
Atev Haroo|| Abhev Haroo|| Ajev Haroo|| Achhev Haroo||11||61||
The Lord is extremely Great. The Lord’s mystery cannot be known. The Lord needs no food. The Lord is Invincible. 11.61.

*ਭਜੋ ਹਰੀ ॥ ਥਪੋ ਹਰੀ ॥ ਤਪੋ ਹਰੀ ॥ ਜਪੋ ਹਰੀ ॥੧੨॥੬੨॥* 
Bhajo Haroo|| Thapo Haroo|| Tapo Haroo|| Japo Haroo||12||62||
Meditate on the Lord. Worship the Lord. Perform devotion for the Lord. Repeat the Name of the lord. 12.62.

*ਜਲਸ ਤੁਹੀਂ ॥ ਥਲਸ ਤੁਹੀਂ ॥ ਨਦਿਸ ਤੁਹੀਂ ॥ ਨਦਸ ਤੁਹੀਂ ॥੧੩॥੬੩॥* 
Jalas tuhoon|| Thalas tuhoon|| Nadis tuhoon|| Nadas tuhoon||13||63||
O Lord! Thou art water. O Lord! Thou art dry land.O Lord! Thou art the stream. O Lord ! Thou art the Ocean. 13.63

*ਬ੍ਰਿਛਸ ਤੁਹੀਂ ॥ ਪਤਸ ਤੁਹੀਂ ॥ ਛਿਤਸ ਤੁਹੀਂ ॥ ਉਰਧਸ ਤੁਹੀਂ ॥੧੪॥੬੪*॥ 
Brichhas tuhoon|| Patas tuhoon|| Chhitas tuhoon|| Urdhas tuhoon||14||64||
O Lord! Thou art the tree. O Lord! Thou art the leaf. O Lord ! Thou art the earth. O Lord ! Thou art the sky. 14. 64.

*ਭਜਸ ਤੁਅੰ ॥ ਭਜਸ ਤੁਅੰ ॥ ਰਟਮ ਤੁਅੰ ॥ ਠਟਸ ਤੁਅੰ ॥੧੫॥੬੫॥* 
Bhajas tuang|| Bhajas tuang|| Ratas tuang|| thatas tuang||15||65||
O Lord! I meditate on Thee. O Lord! I meditate on Thee.O Lord! I repeat Thy Name. O Lord ! I worship Thee. 15.65.

*ਜਿਮੀ ਤੁਹੀਂ ॥ ਜਮਾ ਤੁਹੀਂ ॥ ਮਕੀ ਤੁਹੀਂ ॥ ਮਕਾ ਤੁਹੀਂ ॥੧੬॥੬੬॥* 
Jimoo tuhoon|| Jamaa tuhoon|| Makoo tuhoon|| Makaa tuhoon||16||66||
O Lord! Thou art the earth. O Lord! Thou art the sky.O Lord ! Thou art the Owner of the house. O Lord! Thou art the house Thyself. 16.66.

*ਅਭੂ ਤੁਹੀਂ ॥ ਅਭੈ ਤੁਹੀਂ ॥ ਅਛੂ ਤੁਹੀਂ ॥ ਅਛੈ ਤੁਹੀਂ ॥੧੭॥੬੭॥* 
Abhoo tuhoon|| Abhai tuhoon|| Achhoo tuhoon|| Achhai tuhoon||17||67||
O Lord! Thou art birthless. O Lord Thou art Fearless.O Lord ! Thou art Untouchabe. O Lord ! Thou art Invincible.17.67.

*ਜਤਸ ਤੁਹੀਂ ॥ ਬ੍ਰਤਸ ਤੁਹੀਂ ॥ ਗਤਸ ਤੁਹੀਂ ॥ ਮਤਸ ਤੁਹੀਂ ॥੧੮॥੬੮*॥ 
Jatas tuhoon|| Bratas tuhoon|| Gatas tuhoon|| Matas tuhoon||18||68||
O Lord! Thou art the celibacy. O Lord! Thou art the means for a virtuous deed. O Lord! Thou art the salvation. O Lord! Thou art the Redemption. 18.68.

*ਤੁਹੀਂ ਤੁਹੀਂ ॥ ਤੁਹੀਂ ਤੁਹੀਂ ॥ ਤੁਹੀਂ ਤੁਹੀਂ ॥ ਤੁਹੀਂ ਤੁਹੀਂ ॥੧੯॥੬੯॥* 
Tuhoon tuhoon|| Tuhoon tuhoon|| Tuhoon tuhoon|| Tuhoon tuhoon||19||69||
O Lord! Everything art Thou, Everything Thou art. O Lord! Everything Thou art the salvation. O Lord ! Everything art Thou, Everything Thou art. O Lord! Everything Thou art. O Lord! Everything art Thou, Everything Thou art. 19.69.

*ਤੁਹੀਂ ਤੁਹੀਂ ॥ ਤੁਹੀਂ ਤੁਹੀਂ ॥ ਤੁਹੀਂ ਤੁਹੀਂ ॥ ਤੁਹੀਂ ਤੁਹੀਂ ॥੨੦॥੭੦॥* 
Tuhoon tuhoon|| Tuhoon tuhoon|| Tuhoon tuhoon|| Tuhoon tuhoon||20||70||
O Lord! Everything art Thou, Everything Thou art. O Lord! Everything art Thou, Eveything Thou art. O Lord! Everything art Thou, Everything Thou art. O Lord! O Lord! Everything art Thou, Everything Thou art. 20.70.


----------



## mahanbir singh (Mar 14, 2009)

You have reproduced beutiful shabads which guru Arjan Dev ji wrote in the form of 3 letters to his beloved father Guru Ram Das ji. Guru Arjan Dev ji knew that his father is one with God .His reverence is so wonderful. Separation does cause a suffering which is a tool of love as it causes you to remember. Rememberence is the highest form of worship. Those who remember will get united soon. This is the philosophy of Naam Simran in actual fact we are not separated from God. We are not apart from God but we are a part of the body of God.We have forgotten that we are a part therefore we feel apart. This forgetfulness is caused by our Ego . This ego has been given to us for a reason. Unless we forget who we are. we can not create in our own experience who we are.we are Gods. we all have come from Sach Khand. In Sach Khand we all knew we are Gods becquse in that Absolute relam there is nothing but God. God wanted to experience who God is? Therefore He has individuated in several life forms to experientially know what He Knew conceptually.
In the relam of Absolut where God resides there is only one thing. That one thing is Love.Therefore you call God is Love. God wanted to experience what is love , therfore He has taken our bodies. God is experiencing Himself throug us. 
in our world where we are living there is a duality. This duality has a wonderful purpose too. It serves as a contextual field in which we can test & experience whate is Love & what is hate.Both exist here in our world. This gives us an opportunity to choose what we want to be. Love or hate. It there would have been only one thing say Love we would never be able to experience love.You are love if you are not hate. you are white if you are not black. you are good if you are not evil. 
All that is is Love. But love can not be experienced  unless opposite of love also exists.
So we are given the choice what you want to be. we are human beings. To be or not to be is our choice & that is the purpose of coming here. Man tu Jot Saroop hai Apna mool Pachhan. 
we have come here to realize & experience that we are Gods. If we choose love all the time we shall become Gods.


----------



## pk70 (Mar 15, 2009)

mahanbir singh said:


> You have reproduced beutiful shabads which guru Arjan Dev ji wrote in the form of 3 letters to his beloved father Guru Ram Das ji. Guru Arjan Dev ji knew that his father is one with God .His reverence is so wonderful. Separation does cause a suffering which is a tool of love as it causes you to remember. Rememberence is the highest form of worship. Those who remember will get united soon. This is the philosophy of Naam Simran in actual fact we are not separated from God. We are not apart from God but we are a part of the body of God.We have forgotten that we are a part therefore we feel apart. This forgetfulness is caused by our Ego . This ego has been given to us for a reason. Unless we forget who we are. we can not create in our own experience who we are.we are Gods. we all have come from Sach Khand. In Sach Khand we all knew we are Gods becquse in that Absolute relam there is nothing but God. God wanted to experience who God is? Therefore He has individuated in several life forms to experientially know what He Knew conceptually.
> In the relam of Absolut where God resides there is only one thing. That one thing is Love.Therefore you call God is Love. God wanted to experience what is love , therfore He has taken our bodies. God is experiencing Himself throug us.
> in our world where we are living there is a duality. This duality has a wonderful purpose too. It serves as a contextual field in which we can test & experience whate is Love & what is hate.Both exist here in our world. This gives us an opportunity to choose what we want to be. Love or hate. It there would have been only one thing say Love we would never be able to experience love.You are love if you are not hate. you are white if you are not black. you are good if you are not evil.
> All that is is Love. But love can not be experienced  unless opposite of love also exists.
> ...



*Beautiful thoughts Mahabir Singh ji*
*Love exists if ego is not there, where there is ego, love disappears, if something that is displayed as love but ego still exists, it can be any thing but love. Take an example of Bhai Ghanaeea ji’s love for humanity. There was no Ghanaee ji in his body but love that was why he was applauded loudly by Guru Gobind Singh ji.*
*If ego is left behind, love blossoms, it becomes enough strong to kill ego if it comes back to disturb love again. Love is a melting pot, every thing melts in it eventually, duality vanishes because there is nothing left but love, when it is left in its purity, soul experiences God, soul is departed from its origin by ego that triggers many barriers between Him and the soul. Difficult is to fill the heart with love.*
*Thanks for sharing your views.*


----------



## Archived_Member5 (Mar 15, 2009)

> Separation does cause a suffering which is a tool of love as it causes you to remember. Rememberence is the highest form of worship. Those who remember will get united soon. This is the philosophy of Naam Simran in actual fact we are not separated from God. We are not apart from God but we are a part of the body of God.We have forgotten that we are a part therefore we feel apart. This forgetfulness is caused by our Ego .


 
What is Spirit, the spirit of our parentage live on in memory long post the point of their death and departure. What is life then but consciousness, remembrance, a thought flickering as life in the conscious of another individual fanning its life energy with the remembrance. Is paap not then also retained and nurtured by mans sin nature, by the same measure and principle. There is no God hence the audacity of the merest individuals in power emboldened enough to boats of themselves as God. His destroyers would not dare declare such a blasphemy, this occurs only in the age of the slaughter of a Living God



> This ego has been given to us for a reason. Unless we forget who we are. we can not create in our own experience who we are.we are Gods. we all have come from Sach Khand. ?


 
This sentence makes no sense at all and contradicts itself. If God were manifest in spirit, his light, his love, his wisdom would expose his nature and the prevailing demagoguery would destroy him and claim his mantle. There is no God in this world and without the Supreme Patriarchal Spirit there cannot exist anything other than a propagated race of mortals in varying degrees of carnal nature, a nature exposed when tested so very readily by those very individuals who would declare themselves as Gods at a time when humanity is rare to find.



> Therefore He has individuated in several life forms to experientially know what He Knew conceptually. In the relam of Absolut where God resides there is only one thing. That one thing is Love.Therefore you call God is Love. God wanted to experience what is love , therfore He has taken our bodies. God is experiencing Himself throug us. in our world where we are living there is a duality.


 
What is mortal but a breath, a singular atom and manifestation in varying degree of his world and universe. A transitory and temporal being in the infinite expanse and vastness of an immeasurable and unknown Universe. Part God, part sin, part spirit, mostly matter. He lives for what he knows not and knows not where is his end. He speculates and debates on great matters, torn between his truth and the affliction of earthly attachment, this is his duality. Until he awakens, overcomes his egotistical desire to be God prior to his spiritual awakening whereupon he will harbour no such desires at all. Ego indeed



> This duality has a wonderful purpose too. It serves as a contextual field in which we can test & experience whate is Love & what is hate.Both exist here in our world. This gives us an opportunity to choose what we want to be. Love or hate. It there would have been only one thing say Love we would never be able to experience love.You are love if you are not hate. you are white if you are not black. you are good if you are not evil.


 
Curious, what is the difference between black and white, how is black not white and vice versa. Blacks are beautified in this age and whites exists only where there are blacks. Tow polarities of the one, both colourless and the cause of such was and intellectual confusion. There are dark souled persons in both black and white with ashen faces and toxic minds, vitiligo, full fairie sufferers all who cannot see life beyond the basic abacus of the ignorant.

I see a spectrum of people from whitest blonde to darkest dusky, I see sunny dispositioned open hearted folk, or mean, cunning rates with scurrilous intentions. The Gods are fair minded and dark blue in colour, a necessity of predicament to be the Lordships of War they are required to be. Fair women are of chastity, virtue, propriety and submitted to the collective God will or vile, deceitful, immoral, promiscuous and wilfully manipulative. Mankind is perceived according to the expanse of one’s consciousness, or its closed minded limitation.



> All that is is Love. But love can not be experienced unless opposite of love also exists.


 
This is surely the devils demands for existence and equal rights. Why do you not open your home doors to the prevailing evildoers, the murderers and sinners in your cause, if you believe God wills evil to coexist with wisdom, love and truth. Where evil intrudes Love, wisdom, and Peace is soon destroyed to divert attention away from its purpose by causing war and confusion. This is an unfounded claim made only be demagogue and devils when influenced by forces decidedly wise. Until man overcomes the sin natures and his propensity to them he cannot be considered born or of God consciousness. These are the devils words. I could cite a thousand instances where your remark is readily falsified but will leave it to another to do so. Prior to this ordeal I had not encountered wicked doers having lived a sheltered life under the parental wing. Now we are besieged by witchcraft users and the empowered underclass how has this increased enjoyment of life in any way...?!?



> So we are given the choice what you want to be. we are human beings. To be or not to be is our choice & that is the purpose of coming here. Man tu Jot Saroop hai Apna mool Pachhan. we have come here to realize & experience that we are Gods. If we choose love all the time we shall become Gods


 
The path of love requires faith, understanding and a submission to a greater power. This imbues the soul with humility when the existence of Love and God is evidenced in the loving kind. What are these absurd notions of the desire to be Gods, what are Gods by your estimation. My parents were my Gods, my guides, my benefactors and my good counsel. Ones spouse no matter how innocent and trusting is ones God for the Greater God is as amenable. What is it to be a God. What does this senseless word mean to You. I have no desire to be God of anything but my home, my brethren and my little world. ‘’Ghar ki Lambhardari, sardari rahe, to Jagat swarg hain’’ 

God is power, he is Truth, Wisdom, Love and Light in our uncertain and times of trail and darkness. Be Humans firsty and see what Gods endure, and you will wish to be Gods no more.

The absurd notion that mortal man could proclaim himself a God arises only in a time of the slaughter of a mantle of God. I find the good are shouted out by the demagoguery established and therefore responsible for the suffering and struggle of mankind. These bestial persons can barely be alluded to as human when moral mettle and intellectual integrity is tested and closely examined.

Bhola Naath, Puran Patti Parmeshwar is as noble as he is valiant, as humble as he is courageous, as amenable as he is formidably intelligent. He is Pure Light in a world of illusory neon street lamps, he is a spectral of colour in a monochrome colourless black white world. He is Purest Gold in a glittering world of tinsel and confetti. If there were One who were as God would we not pilgrim to where he dwells if only to momentarily breath the air he breathes or tread, kiss the ground whereupon he treads.

God is yet to be born, created by a mankind willing to shed their individual whims and egos for the collective SuperEgo and collective will to peace and salvation. Man in seeking God as One will becomes in and by the seeking is what you mean by your confusing words.

I do not contribute to this forum anymore following two warning notices for remarks I do not withdraw or apologise for. Admittedly I am at war and truthfully it is unfair to embroil innocents and the helpless in my battle against the establishment of demagogues who oppress me in thus illusory matrix of delusion and falsehoods for what I have no proof or evidence. I cure other angry hearts and confused minds easily, and would not inflict my angry words and raging heart upon innocents. Bhool Chuk Maaf. 


May The Global League of Lionhearts be Established and the Assembly of The Wise, Noble and Saintly be in Governance ...


----------



## pk70 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Wishful thinking is always mocked at and criticized. People forget that it is the wishful thinking that never let any thing put breaks on the progression of civilization. If wishful thinking was not there, we would have frozen in times long time ago.:idea:*


----------



## mahanbir singh (Mar 15, 2009)

pkji thanks for your comments.
Remember we are living in this physical world which is a relative world & duality has been created by God for a purpose. The purpose is to make a choice. if it were an absoute relam as such khand is there is no choice & therefore no experience. There is only one thing i.e. Love. you can not experience love if it is love alone as in the absolute relam where God resides.God remained  in this state of Afur Samadhi for eons of ages ,. Then He God desired to experience what God is or what love is . He cold not do tht in Absoute relam . Therefore He created this physical world where He placed 2 thing. Illusion & reality. our world is an illusion. But this illusion enables us to realize the ultimate reality that is God. Illusion is Maya. 
As long as u are in the physical or relative world you will see presence of both. you dont have to live within the illusion but with the illusion. you have to transcend the illusionary force of Maya. How you can do that? Believe that Maya is false & use it . Dont get trapped by it. Get over it.
while living in this physical world you can experience ultimate reality of love.When u choose love the opposite force of Maya cannot affect you. your ego will vanish automatically.
Do not condenm Maya. Bless it as it has given you the opprtunity to choose & experience the other thing which is love. Dont condenm what you do not choose.
jab hum hote tub tu Nahi, Ab tuhi main Nahi. 
If bhagat Ravidas can achieve this we all can.
It is not difficult. Our thoughts are the creators of our experience. Always choose the thoughts of love.Always speak of Love. Always do deeds of love & compession  & your heart will be filled with Love & joy


----------



## Archived_Member5 (Mar 17, 2009)

ਖਿਆਲ ਪਾਤਿਸ਼ਾਹੀ ੧੦॥
*Khiaal** Paat**(i)shaahi10||*
*KHYAL OF THE TENTH KING*

ਮਿਤ੍ਰ ਪਿਆਰੇ ਨੂੰ ਹਾਲ ਮੁਰੀਦਾਂ ਦਾ ਕਹਿਣਾ ॥
*Mitra piaare noon haal mureedaan daa saihnaa||*
*Convey to the beloved friend the condition the disciples endure,*

ਤੁਧੁ ਬਿਨੁ ਰੋਗੁ ਰਜਾਈਆਂ ਦਾ ਓਢਣ ਨਾਗ ਨਿਵਾਸਾਂ ਦੇ ਰਹਿਣਾ ॥
*Tudh(u) bin(u) rog(u) rajaaeeaan daa o?han naag nivaasaan de raihnaa||*
*Without Thee, the taking over of comfort is illusory disease, living in ones dwelling as residing with serpents;*

ਸੂਲ ਸੁਰਾਹੀ ਖੰਜਰੁ ਪਿਆਲਾ ਬਿੰਗ ਕਸਾਈਆਂ ਦਾ ਸਹਿਣਾ ॥
*Sool suraahikhanjar(u) piaalaa bing kasaaeeaan daa saihnaa||*
*The flask is as the spike, the cup as a dagger and (the separation) as enduring the cutter of the butchers.*

ਯਾਰੜੇ ਦਾ ਸਾਨੂੰ ਸੱਥਰੁ ਚੰਗਾ ਭੱਠ ਖੇੜਿਆਂ ਦਾ ਰਹਿਣਾ ॥੧॥੧॥
*Yaarane daa saanoon satthar(u) changaa bhatth kheiaan daa raihnaa||1||1||*
*The pallet of the beloved Friend is most pleasing and the worldly pleasures are like furnace.1.1*

*Simply Beautiful ...*


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Mar 17, 2009)

wow... another of those soothsayers from the deserts...sun stroked:happy:


----------



## mahanbir singh (Mar 17, 2009)

Ideed this is the love of guru gobind singh ji for akal purakh.
Poems such as this  fill us with love & that is the purpose of reading gurbani.


----------

